

Meteorjs open source markdown presentation maker with realtime broadcasting - domdelimar
https://github.com/zhouzhuojie/hast

======
domdelimar
I especially like the real-time broadcasting feature that I needed awhile
back, but couldn't find it anywhere.

If anybody knows any other product with such a feature, I'd be glad if they
shared it here.

------
bowerbird
this is how everyone will be doing e-books (in real time) in the future.

-bowerbird

